# A use for my old records. . .



## Cathy8 (Nov 24, 2006)

I found a huge box of old records while searching for my Christmas decorations this morning. Anyone know of any crafty projects I could do with them? I'd hate to just throw them out.


----------



## lookatme (Nov 25, 2006)

I made shelves out of records once. I used a blow torch to sort of melt the center of the records enough to bend them. They aren't sturdy enough for heavy items, but they're great for displaying little nicknacks.


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

I've seen some really cute purses made out of records before. I've seen them sell for almost $100! They look like they'd be pretty easy to make though.


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

Heres a purse made from an old record. I think it would be pretty easy to make yourself.


----------



## Cathy8 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ooh! Thanks for the ideas


----------



## jade (Dec 8, 2006)

I've seen coasters made from the centers of old records. I'm not sure what you'd use to cut them though.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2007)

I have seen them heated up & shaped into bowls as well.

http://img455.imageshack.us/my.php?image=recorddt3.jpg


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2007)

Check this out- step by step directions with pictures!

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=30667.0


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is a how to for the coasters. This stuff is cool!

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/dc_refurbish_reuse_recycle/article/0,1793,HGTV_3490_4372986_02,00.html


----------



## Cathy8 (Jan 2, 2007)

The coasters are cool. I think i might just have to make some.

I think this coat rack is pretty neat too:

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/dc_refurbish_r ... 03,00.html


----------

